# El problema surge cuándo [cuando] su situación social y legal favorece las de su exclusión y separación



## jamesq

I am trying to fully understand the construction of this sentence:



> "El problema surge cuándo su situación social y legal favorece *las de *su exclusión y separación."



I believe that we can simply remove "las de" here. 

What I'd like to know is why it was included and what "las" is referring to. 

Las situaciones?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## elprofe

Sí, _*las de*_ equivale a _*las situaciones de.*_

No me parece muy elegante estilísticamente el uso de "las de" ahí.


----------



## Agró

*cuando*, sin tilde.


----------



## Circunflejo

jamesq said:


> What I'd like to know is why it was included and what "las" is referring to.
> 
> Las situaciones?


Yes.


jamesq said:


> I believe that we can simply remove "las de" here.


Yes. That would be better than the current wording. If you don't want to remove it, _la de _would be better because it doesn't make too much sense to consider social and legal as two parts of one situation and exclusion and separation as two different situations.


----------



## Sendro Páez

No tenemos contexto, así que no podemos saber a qué se refiere «las»... o, al menos, yo no puedo.

(Y, por supuesto, esa tilde quema la vista).


----------



## jamesq

¡Gracias a todos!

Me alegro de que la confusión haya sido causada por el hablante nativo y no por mi comprensión.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

What about it, native speakers, shouldn't the subjunctive be used here:

"El problema surge cuando su situación social y legal favorezca [la de] su exclusión y separación."


----------



## Artifacs

Reina de la Aldea said:


> What about it, native speakers, shouldn't the subjunctive be used here:
> 
> "El problema surge cuando su situación social y legal favorezca [la de] su exclusión y separación."


I'm afraid not in this case, due to the present tense in «surge». There's no future fact or possibility implied due to the present tense.

The subjunctive would work with other tenses, like future tense, for instance:

_El problema surgirá cuando su situación favorezca [...]._


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Dudo que el tiempo del verbo dicte o si o no emplear el subjuntivo, @Artifacs


----------



## Artifacs

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Dudo que el tiempo del verbo dicte o si o no emplear el subjuntivo, @Artifacs


Explicar el uso del subjuntivo en español es un verdadero desafío para los hablantes nativos. Entiendo que tengas dudas respecto al uso de ese modo.


----------



## Estoyquemaoynoesdelsol

De nuevo, el contexto va a ser importantísimo en el uso o no del subjuntivo. Recordemos que es subjuntivo indica "posibilidad" o "suposición", y el presente indica "certeza":

"El problema surge cuando su situación social y legal favorece su exclusión y separación." --> Expresa una relación causa -efecto que es cierta, verídica, probada. Ejemplo: "El problema con las drogas es cuando las pruebas" ("pruebas" en presente, drugs are always bad.... not "pruebes")

"El problema surge cuando su situación social y legal favorezca su exclusión y separación." --> A veces puede favorecer (en el sentido de "dar lugar a") y entonces "surge el problema", pero otras veces no sucede nada. "El problema con el café es cuando no te deje dormir" (dependerá de la persona, hay personas que duermen bien con 8 cafés en el cuerpo)

Recordando otros comentarios: 
- Sí, _*las de*_ equivale a _*las situaciones de. *_No me parece muy elegante estilísticamente el uso de "las de" ahí.--> TRUE
*- cuando*, sin tilde. --> TRUE


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

¡Mil gracias, Quema!


----------



## Mister Draken

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¡Mil gracias, Quema!


En realidad es "Quemao". Es decir, "estoy quema'o y no es del sol".


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Mister Draken said:


> En realidad es "Quemao". Es decir, "estoy quema'o y no es del sol".


Ah!  Mucho más mejor Jajaja.  Quema'o, ¿eh?  Gracias por avisarme, MD


----------



## Rocko!

Reina de la Aldea said:


> What about it, native speakers, shouldn't the subjunctive be used here:
> "El problema surge cuando su situación social y legal favorezca [la de] su exclusión y separación."


Como ya te comentaron, el indicativo. El subjuntivo es en el fondo, muy en el fondo del fondo, del fondo  del fondo, un "no lo puedes ver ni tocar ni comprobar", !fe pura! (lo más seguro es que borre este comentario). El subjuntivo es una repetición, no una fórmula. Si no borro esto es porque el futuro me alcanzó dormido.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Rocko! said:


> Como ya te comentaron, el indicativo. El subjuntivo es en el fondo, muy en el fondo del fondo, del fondo  del fondo, un "no lo puedes ver ni tocar ni comprobar", !fe pura! (lo más seguro es que borre este comentario). El subjuntivo es una repetición, no una fórmula. Si no borro esto es porque el futuro me alcanzó dormido😴


Jajaja ¿Cómo que borro el comentario cuando tu respuesta sea tan convincente y divertida?


----------



## Mondaub

jamesq said:


> I am trying to fully understand the construction of this sentence:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that we can simply remove "las de" here.
> 
> What I'd like to know is why it was included and what "las" is referring to.
> 
> Las situaciones?
> 
> Gracias de antemano


Buenas noches. En esa oración se presenta un error gramatical: una falla en la referencia, porque el pronombre objetivo 'las' no puede referir a un sustantivo en singular -aunque sea femenino- como es el caso de 'situación'.


----------



## Mondaub

Artifacs said:


> I'm afraid not in this case, due to the present tense in «surge». There's no future fact or possibility implied due to the present tense.
> 
> The subjunctive would work with other tenses, like future tense, for instance:
> 
> _El problema surgirá cuando su situación favorezca [...]._


El verbo 'surgir' usado en futuro habilita una instancia de posibilidad, de eventualidad; en todo caso, no es real Entonces, es correcto decir: "el problema surgirá cuando su situación favorezca...", porque aquí el Subjuntivo expresa el matiz de eventualidad. Si el verbo 'surgir' se usa en Presente de Indicativo, 'favorecer' también debe aparecer en Indicativo.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Mondaub said:


> El verbo 'surgir' usado en futuro habilita una instancia de posibilidad, de eventualidad; en todo caso, no es real Entonces, es correcto decir: "el problema surgirá cuando su situación favorezca...", porque aquí el Subjuntivo expresa el matiz de eventualidad. Si el verbo 'surgir' se usa en Presente de Indicativo, 'favorecer' también debe aparecer en Indicativo.


Gracias, Mondaub.  Sigo sin entender bien por qué el uso del subjuntivo depende del tiempo del verbo en este caso.  Sin embargo estoy convencida de que el subjuntivo no es correcto en la oración dada por el OP, a cause de que lo dice todo el mundo hispano  

_Su problema surge cuando _introduce una clausula que describe un suceso o habitual (>>indicativo) o no (>>subjuntivo).  
_Su situación social y legal favorece su exclusión y separaci_ón no me toma como un suceso habitual sino eventual, posible, _por si acaso.  _Por eso, no creo que el tiempo indicativo de _surgir _desencadene el indicativo en la clausula subordinada.

¿Quizás más contexto esté en orden?  ¿Qué les parece _El problema surge cuando la situación social y legal favorezca exclusión y separación_? 

Yo pensaba que manejaba el modo subjuntivo bastante bien. Hasta ahora


----------



## elprofe

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿Quizás más contexto esté en orden?  ¿Qué les parece _El problema surge cuando la situación social y legal favorezca exclusión y separación_?



Hmm no. 

Creo que este uso del subjuntivo que te está dando problemas es "fácil" de entender. De hecho, estoy seguro de que lo conoces pero se te ha pasado por alto o no lo has identificado bien en las oraciones que estamos analizando.

Mira los tiempos verbales subrayados y verás el patrón fácilmente. Te pongo dos ejemplos y luego la oración que estamos analizando en el hilo

Me alegro cuando me llega un mensaje
Me alegraré cuando me llegue el mensaje

Aprendes cuando estudias
Aprenderás cuando estudies

El problema surge cuando la situación social favorece la exclusión
El problema surgirá cuando la situación social favorezca la exclusión


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Gracias, profe, pero eso no es para explicar por qué se emplea el indicativo/subjuntivo en alguna frase sino dar más ejemplos parecidos al original.  Lo siento, pero eso no me convence.  Tengo la misma duda respeto a las nuevos ejemplos

_Me alegro cuando me llega/ue un mensaje_ lleva el indicativo cuando la llegada de mensajes es algo habitual.  Si no, lleva el subjuntivo

_Aprendes cuando estudias/ies _es decir cuando uno estudia, uno aprendes.  Pero es para dudar si uno cumple con la condición de estudiar

¿Entienden mi confusión?  Es que, a pesar de la presencia del tiempo presente, la condición dada en la clausula subordinada pertenece al futuro, al reino de la posibilidad.

p.ej., en _Me alegro cuando recibo/e una llamada de mi hijo _emplearé el indicativo si mi hijo me llama regularmente, digamos, una vez a la semana, y empleo el subjuntivo si mi hijo me llama con poco frecuencia, irregularmente, y sus llamadas siempre me toman por sorpresa.

Si me equivoco en todo esto, tendré de quemar todos mis libros de gramática🔥


----------



## elprofe

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Gracias, profe, pero eso no es para explicar por qué se emplea el indicativo/subjuntivo en alguna frase sino dar más ejemplos parecidos al original.  Lo siento, pero eso no me convence.  Tengo la misma duda respeto a las nuevos ejemplos
> 
> _Me alegro cuando me llega/ue un mensaje_ lleva el indicativo cuando la llegada de mensajes es algo habitual.  Si no, lleva el subjuntivo


Hmm no  

El subjuntivo no indica que la llegada de mensajes sea poco habitual ni nada por el estilo.
Lo único que se me ocurre es usar la segunda condicional si quisiera indicar que la acción es poco habitual
_Si me llegara algún mensaje me alegraría_ (aunque no significa exactamente lo mismo, es lo único que se me ocurre que involucre/involucra un cambio en los verbos y un cambio la frecuencia de la acción)

Otras opción es añadir alguna expresión como:
_Me alegro si es que me llega algún mensaje_


Reina de la Aldea said:


> _Aprendes cuando estudias/ies _es decir cuando uno estudia, uno aprendes.  Pero es para dudar si uno cumple con la condición de estudiar


 Siento decirte que "_Aprendes cuando estudies_" no existe. 

Si dudas de que se cumple/a la condición, puedes usar el verbo poder:
_· Puede que aprendas cuando estudies_


Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿Entienden mi confusión?  Es que, a pesar de la presencia del tiempo presente, la condición dada en la clausula subordinada pertenece al futuro, al reino de la posibilidad.


Sí... pero pasa lo mismo con la primera condicional:
_Si estudias, aprendes
Si me llega un mensaje, me alegro_


Reina de la Aldea said:


> p.ej., en _Me alegro cuando recibo/e una llamada de mi hijo _emplearé el indicativo si mi hijo me llama regularmente, digamos, una vez a la semana, y empleo el subjuntivo si mi hijo me llama con poco frecuencia, irregularmente, y sus llamadas siempre me toman por sorpresa.


Lo mismo que en la primera. Si quiero indicar la poca frecuencia de la acción, usaré alguna fórmula/expresión que lo indique, pero no puedo usar el subjuntivo con esa finalidad


Reina de la Aldea said:


> Si me equivoco en todo esto, tendré de quemar todos mis libros de gramática🔥



Yo te dejo el mechero  

Lo que dices tiene sentido desde un punto de vista... ¿cognitivo? pero gramaticalmente no es así por desgracia. Todas estas oraciones con el subjuntivo son incorrectas:
_Aprendes cuando estudies  
me alegro cuando me llegue  
me alegro cuando reciba un llamada  _


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

elprofe said:


> Yo te dejo el mechero


 ¡Trato hecho!


----------



## elroy

Let me try to help you out with this from a fellow L2 speaker's perspective.

The core distinction between indicative and subjunctive is whether the thing you're talking about is *real* or *not-necessarily-real*.  Frequency or likelihood has nothing to do with it (in most cases).  This is an oversimplification, but it's a helpful heuristic in this case.

"cuando" is a little bit of a special case, because in the case of "cuando" the real/not-necessarily-real distinction translates into present/future.  Why?  Because something that hasn't happened (and is only projected to happen in the future) *may not end up happening*.  The Spanish subjunctive is often used *when there's even the slightest possibility of the thing not happening / not being real.*

_La reina de la aldea casi nunca me llama. Me alegro mucho cuando me *llama*. _
*Indicative* because *it does happen / it's real*, even if it's rare.

_La reina de la aldea me llama todos los días. Mañana cuando me *llame* le contaré lo que me pasó hoy._
*Subjunctive* because *it hasn't happened yet *and *we don't know if it will*, so *it may not end up being real*, even though it generally does happen every day.  Maybe she'll be sick tomorrow and won't be able to call.



Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿Cómo que borro el comentario cuando tu respuesta *sea* tan convincente y divertida?


This subjunctive is wrong too.  You are saying that the response *is* convincing and fun, so this is real.  No reason to use the subjunctive.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

elroy said:


> This subjunctive is wrong too. You are saying that the response *is* convincing and fun, so this is real. No reason to use the subjunctive.


Glad you picked up on the joke   There I go, rubbing it in, meanie me


elroy said:


> Let me try to help you out with this from a fellow L2 speaker's perspective.


Thank you Elias.  I've had a little break now, a chance to refresh my brain with some more caffeine, and I've hunted down some of those grammar references I spoke of burning. In the OP, the word _cuando_ could just as well be _si_, in which case I would understand not using the subjunctive. This is one hack I have around the concept. But I believe I truly do get it now, and I'm infinitely grateful to everyone who tried, and tried, and tried to explain me


----------



## elroy

Reina de la Aldea said:


> _si_, in which case I would understand not using the subjunctive


In most varieties of Spanish, “si” takes only the indicative.  In Mexico, it can be used with the subjunctive to express uncertainty (no sé si conozcas ese uso del subjuntivo).  As I said: 


elroy said:


> This is an oversimplification


The real use of moods in Spanish is a clusterfuck complicated.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

elroy said:


> The real use of moods in Spanish is a clusterfuck complicated.


Indeed


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> In most varieties of Spanish, “si” takes only the indicative.


It depends on context. Example: si yo fuera rico,...


----------



## elroy

I was only referring to the present.  Sorry for not making that explicit.


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> I was only referring to the present.


Ah, yes! In that case, we don't use the subjunctive.


----------

